# training back and chest together



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone ever trained back and chest together in one workout ?? Like super setting exercises chest exercises followed by a back exercises.. I've heard its good working opposing muscle groups together.. ive always done a P/P/L split ... anyone ever tried this sort of split and what were your results like?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

yeah tried it supersets, back first then chest, vise versa and also chest back chest back ..prefer doing back then chest..

good pump! i would do 3 exercise for back and 3 for chest , 2-3 exercises


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i do this in my current routine, sometimes twice a week, although i do not superset a chest and back exercise.....the results are good, very good


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

what do you do the pscarb do you do like all your back exercises then move onto your chest exercises or vice versa? heard arnie used to train opposing muscles groups.. think ill give it a god to mix things up a little


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes i do this in my current routine, sometimes twice a week, although i do not superset a chest and back exercise.....the results are good, very good


Do you complete all of your back exercises and then go on to your chest exercises then mate rather than superset?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Do you complete all of your back exercises and then go on to your chest exercises then mate rather than superset?


the routine i follow has a Chest/Back session and a Back/Chest session so yes i will do the dominant body part first then the other, for example Friday was Dominant Chest then back, tomorrow will be dominant Back then chest.....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the routine i follow has a Chest/Back session and a Back/Chest session so yes i will do the dominant body part first then the other, for example Friday was Dominant Chest then back, tomorrow will be dominant Back then chest.....


could you give an example of one of your dom chest/back and dom back/chest sessions please

exercises for each and when you say dom is that as in you`ll go heavier for the dom group or use more exercises for the dom group


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

GVT Chest and Back!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> could you give an example of one of your dom chest/back and dom back/chest sessions please
> 
> exercises for each and when you say dom is that as in you`ll go heavier for the dom group or use more exercises for the dom group


Dom as in Dominant body part, so the first body part I do in the workout.

I would do 12-14 sets for the dominant body part and 8-10 for the second body part, my sessions are instinctive and flexible so it depends what gym I am at, plus how my energy is plus what area of the back or chest I want to hit to what exercises I choose


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't Arnie do it?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Didn't Arnie do it?


Yes he did,he also smoked weed and became a governor.clever man


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have found it the best and quickest way for me to train im 51 so the sets are lower but make good gains so do all opposing bodyparts this way just have to remember to change the excersises every 4 to 6 weeks but mainly do all compounds at the moment feel better for it as well do upper twice a week and legs once


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i havent got to the weed part yet


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

ive been thinking about doing my split like this : monday chest and back...wendesday legs and abs...friday shoulders and arms and im going to work it so that my exercises are working opposing muscles so similar exercises like bench press supersetted with barbell rows... incline bench with chin ups etc work it like that


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I trained my chest and back today starting off with a chest exercises followed by a back exercise and then back to chest and so on....felt good had a pump in my chest and then definitely felt stronger in my back on the second exercise from the pump from my chest.. will definitely be doing this for a few weeks and will see how my results are


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I set most of my routines up so I can superset antagonistic body parts - chest/back, bis/tris, quads/hams, front+side delts/rear delts - is something I find to be time efficient and great for keeping intensity level high. Am fairly convinced, even if I have no studies to back this up, that training in this way for a period of time helps raise the lactate threshold eventually allowing a higher workload before fatigue. Is a great way to train IMO.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I always train opposing muscle groups for physical health reasons: I have short ligaments which means my shoulders sometimes pop out. If I trained just back or chest it would unbalance the muscles either side of my shoulders making it easier for them to pop.

My chest/back days would start with a compound exercise for each, followed by a supersrt for each and then a final exercise on each, usually higher rep to get a final pump.

Something like this:

Deadlift 3x6

BB benchpress 3x6

Bent over row with back fly

Incline db press with fly

Lat pull down

Decline press

The next session I'd start with the chest exercise.


----------

